# Clutch Question



## AZgoat (Jul 31, 2013)

I had a buddy with a GTO a while back. He always had issues with the clutch sticking when the fluid got hot. Is this common and if so whats the best fix.

TIA


----------



## zippyd31 (Aug 1, 2013)

I guess I'd like to add to the question being posted here as I think I may be having a similar issue. 

Description:
Under high loads and high RMP's My clutch point shifts drastically to the floor. It is at its worst in third gear. Once it goes to the floor, the car kicks me into neutral and I am unable to shift into another gear. I have to pump the clutch a few times in order for it to get it to go into gear. 30 seconds later my clutch is back to "normal". 

What is going on here? Any recommendations on fixing the issue?


----------



## kentj340 (Aug 23, 2013)

"We found the issue to be directly related to the miniscule factory-installed clutch master cylinder, which, according to Tick Performance...was designed by GM to purposely slow shifting to save parts."

Read more of the symptoms and details here: 2005 Pontiac GTO Clutch Hydraulics - GM High-Tech Performance Magazine

The clutch action just recently went out on my 2005 GTO with only 20,000 miles. I added more fluid and it helped once or twice, then no help. It finally got to where I could only partially disengage the clutch. With key in start position and clutch fully depressed, the starter would move the car, and it would start, but it could not be stopped or shifted except by shutting off the engine.

There were no fluid leaks on the garage floor, but when I looked, I could see the bottom of the bell housing and nearby had an oily film. I'm not sure if this means the slave is bad, or if the master is bad. Of course, to fix the slave, you have to remove the 6-speed. Meantime, with fingers crossed, I just replaced the master today with a Tick Performance. Tomorrow I'll bleed it, and we'll see if that fixed it. If not, then the slave is bad and the 6-speed has to come out. 

If you eyeball the same area from below and find oily residue, it likely is clutch hydraulic fluid. Have you added fluid or bled the system?.


----------



## kentj340 (Aug 23, 2013)

Here's an update on the Tick clutch master install in my 20,000-mile 2005 GTO.

Clutch symptoms: Suddenly much reduced effort to push down pedal. This happened quickly without warning. Clutch could not be disengaged at any pedal position. I added fluid a couple of times, and this helped only once with pedal effort still very reduced. More fluid changed nothing. The car was undriveable. There was dark discoloration in the fluid reservoir, which might be wear dust from the clutch lining? (How does this work? You don't get brake dust in the brake master, right?) There was an oily film on the bottom of the bell housing which might have been the result of adding more fluid. I was afraid this film meant the slave was leaking and broke, but I wanted a new master anyway. My first impression when I picked up the car new was "What a wimpy clutch pedal".

I will say I did not bleed the system, like I should have, before installing the new master. My gut feeling was that something was broke due to the fast onset of symptoms. 

Following the master install, I've driven the car about 50 miles. It appears nothing is wrong with the slave, and all symptoms are fixed now.

Contrary to Tick's instructions for adjusting the length of the push rod behind the master, it made more sense to me to jack the rear wheels off the ground and find what rod length with the pedal down disengaged the clutch and the wheels wouldn't spin in gear.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

You are going to be revisiting this issue. . .


----------



## bigdeezs (Jan 2, 2014)

kentj340: is the issue still resolved or did it come back like Svede1212 said? 

Svede1212 why do say that?...sounds like he had air in the system that subsequently bled out after driving/cycling the clutch or maybe just needs to perform a more thorough clutch fluid cleaning/replacement...thoughts?


----------

